# Greetings Masons



## Quaesitor Lucis (Jun 29, 2019)

It is an exquisite pleasure to be addressing this community, 

I believe that it is essential to articulate that I am not a member of the Masonic Fraternity.  Nevertheless, it is also important to note that I do plan on petitioning for membership in the near future. With that out of the way. I would like to thank those of you whom are within the frameworks of this wonderful organization.  The transmission of light is evident within the many interactions that I've had with Masons.  I would like to wholeheartedly express my gratitude to the members whom keep the teachings hidden.  For everything is set in a manner that brings forth the most development possible.  

I do not believe it would be just to articulate my perspective when it comes to esoteric manners.  After all, I have been a student of various topics and am of the opinion that these subjects are better discussed in person. Nevertheless, I have such a miniscule repertoire of knowledge.  For there is in infinite labyrinth of light to be transmitted through many means. 

I do not plan on writing of much substance on this website.  Rather, I will be silently studying, always learning, and forever being courteous.  Therefore, it is of my opinion that an address of such is important to showcase my gratitude.  

Thank you for all that you do.


----------



## jermy Bell (Jun 29, 2019)

Why do you want to be a mason ?
What draws you to think about petitioning ?
What do you think you could gain from our fraternity ?

These are questions I ask soon to be E.A.'S. To learn more about them.


----------



## Howard Giang (Jun 30, 2019)

Quaesitor Lucis said:


> Nevertheless, it is also important to note that I do plan on petitioning for membership in the near future.


Hi, when you indicated “near future,” is it reasonable to be within a year?
I heard about Freemasonry when I was was pledging for a college fraternity. Anyhow, sometimes in 2012, I met and shook hand with one Mason at a child identification program at my son’s elementary school. Anyhow, in 2014, I expressed interest and planned to join. I told a few friends that I trusted, and someone else might have eavesdropping our conversations. I didn’t know at the time that Freemasonry has many oppositions (not just only religious groups but rather a lot groups including some political, ethnic, gender, age, etc.) I didn’t know the issue until I did further researches. I got many mishaps after 2014, and now I understood the reason why, and why the majority of Masons don’t walking around with Masonic logos and rings to promote their contributions to community. Some do wear but not to everywhere they go.
I have been volunteered at many events including charitable events, and for example if I am a Mason, I would consider allowing others to know that a Mason is volunteering for this and that events and to be recognized our contributions. I also think this effort would increase curiosity and membership to the Craft.
Anyhow, as you can see there was a quote that a journey starts when your heart is in Masonry, and my journey starts in 2014, and I am still not a Mason yet.


----------



## Quaesitor Lucis (Jun 30, 2019)

jermy Bell said:


> Why do you want to be a mason ?
> What draws you to think about petitioning ?
> What do you think you could gain from our fraternity ?
> 
> These are questions I ask soon to be E.A.'S. To learn more about them.




These are wonderful questions Jermy and I'm glad you asked them.

     First, I would like to become a Mason to facilitate the transmission of additional light into my life.  I know very little and would like to surround myself with individuals that are far more adept than I am.

     Secondly, what has drawn me to think about petitioning membership in the fraternity is, the facilitation of Gnosis. I am always seeking growth and have had a yearning to become a Mason for years.  However, I was raised in the Catholic Church and it wasn't until recently that I left that organization. With that being said, I am free to pursue this wonderful journey. 

     Lastly, I know that membership in the Masonic Fraternity will help me along my never ending quest for knowledge.  The SRICF and the RMM are two Masonic Organizations in particular that have peaked my interest.  In the wise words of Ebenezer Sibley from his, _The Clavis or Key To Unlock the Mysteries of Magic of Rabbi Solomon_, "You must be accompanied by some discreet person, who will encourage you, and animate you, for a weak imagination is apt to be alarmed, and to portray unto the mind, wonderful Phantoms, which never had an existence (page 18)".  Now, this is referring to other wonderous endeavors.  Nevertheless, I do believe that it is befitting the situation. 

I do believe that, while being redundant at times within this reply.  It illustrates my motives for pursuing my E.A degree.


----------



## Quaesitor Lucis (Jun 30, 2019)

Howard Giang said:


> Hi, when you indicated “near future,” is it reasonable to be within a year?
> I heard about Freemasonry when I was was pledging for a college fraternity. Anyhow, sometimes in 2012, I met and shook hand with one Mason at a child identification program at my son’s elementary school. Anyhow, in 2014, I expressed interest and planned to join. I told a few friends that I trusted, and someone else might have eavesdropping our conversations. I didn’t know at the time that Freemasonry has many oppositions (not just only religious groups but rather a lot groups including some political, ethnic, gender, age, etc.) I didn’t know the issue until I did further researches. I got many mishaps after 2014, and now I understood the reason why, and why the majority of Masons don’t walking around with Masonic logos and rings to promote their contributions to community. Some do wear but not to everywhere they go.
> I have been volunteered at many events including charitable events, and for example if I am a Mason, I would consider allowing others to know that a Mason is volunteering for this and that events and to be recognized our contributions. I also think this effort would increase curiosity and membership to the Craft.
> Anyhow, as you can see there was a quote that a journey starts when your heart is in Masonry, and my journey starts in 2014, and I am still not a Mason yet.



Good evening Mr. Giang, 

First, as a reply to your initial question.  I do plan on petitioning within the year.  More specifically, within the next coming months. 

Ah, I completely understand where you are coming from. Most humans fear what they do not understand, and they don't seek to understand what they fear.  The byproduct of which is a blind hatred towards whatever isn't spelled out completely for them.  A prime example is the layperson of the Catholic Church.  I find that most non-masons of this faith see it as a despicable cult.  However, this couldn't be further from the truth.  This is the result of Pope Clement XII's "In Eminenti Apostolatus".  Which is a Papal Decree enacted in 1738 that effectively banns all Catholics from becoming Masons, or supporting Masonry on the threat of _Latae sententiae_ (or automatic excommunication).  I have attached the Papal Documment for your viewing pleasure.   

At the time that this Decree was enacted there was still an Inquisition and people were being burned at the stake for heresy.  With this in mind it makes sense that the Church would unequivocally ban any and all association with Masonry.  After all, it doesn't matter what religion you follow.  What matters is that you believe in a supreme being.  TGAOTU is a term that unifies all Masons of the Blue Lodge. This did not settle well with the Catholics of the 18th Century.  And it doesn't settle well with Catholics of the 21st Century.  In Eminenti Apostolatus has been reiterated and expanded by: Benedict XIV, Pius VII, Leo XII, Pius VIII, and Pius IX.  I will provide a link to some of the decrees listed by these popes. 


www.papalencyclicals.net/Clem12/c12inemengl.htm 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Providas_Romanorum
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ecclesiam_a_Jesu_Christo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quo_graviora_(1825)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etsi_Nos
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humanum_genus
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Officio_sanctissimo
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dall'alto_dell'Apostolico_Seggio
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custodi_di_quella_fede
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inimica_vis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Praeclara_gratulationis_publicae
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annum_ingressi

The last link routes you to a Decree that was enacted in 1902.  From 1738 to 1902 within this conglomeration of hyperlinks alone.  


Follow your heart Mr. Giang.  Freemasonry is not a, "Sect of Darkness" as Pope Leo XII puts it.  Rather it is a wonderful organization that helps good men to become better.  Initiates meet, "at the level" and that's a stunning example of how humanity ought to be.


----------



## jermy Bell (Jun 30, 2019)

I would say that I am so satisfied with the answers. I would welcome you as a brother and into my lodge.


----------



## Quaesitor Lucis (Jul 1, 2019)

Thank you Jermy for your kind words. I hope you have an incredible week filled with great success; and a plethora of fulfillment therein.


----------



## Howard Giang (Jul 1, 2019)

Quaesitor Lucis said:


> I do plan on petitioning within the year. More specifically, within the next coming months.


Hi Quaesitor, please call Howard. I am glad that you decided to join within months or a month.  I was thinking you might not realize that a journey through Freemasonry can be lengthy if you don’t get the ball rolling then unforeseen or obstacles can make your journey more difficult than it is already required from you. I learned that.
Anyhow, I am not a Catholic; however, I understand what your circumstances are. You would not believe me. When I did a research on Freemasonry, accidentally, I learned a lot about Christianity both spiritual and history and that I can confirm you that I know more about Christianity than my own religion Taoist. Currently, I am not a Christian by Faith; however, recently, I have been attending a Christian Church on Sunday for few months now. It is something that I want to know the difference between how my interpretation of the Bible differs from the Pastors. Anyhow, this will help me to understand better from the Bible when I practice Freemasonry in the ... near future, sooner or later, or once of these days. Here we go again!


----------



## Quaesitor Lucis (Jul 3, 2019)

Good evening Howard, 

Life is truly a exquisite journey.  I met a wonderful 32nd Degree Scottish Rite Mason today at work.  He wants to be my sponsor, and have me visit the lodge that he goes to.  I plan on going to a different lodge for a more permanent abode.  However, it would be quite a joy to spend some time with him and the rest of the Masons at his lodge.  This wonderful person that I speak of is in his late 70s and told me that he would love to be present for the conferral of my EA.  

I think it's wonderful that you are going to a Christian Church on Sundays.  I hope you find great spiritual fulfillment there and have it complement your Taoist faith.  

I hope you had a wonderful day and receive much rest.  For tomorrow is a new day and one to be celebrated with joy.


----------



## Howard Giang (Jul 3, 2019)

Good afternoon Quaesitor,
It doesn’t happen quite often that we non-Mason can meet a Master Mason especially a 32 degree. Is there a reason why you have not accepted a visitation to his Lodge especially he would also confer your EA degree? Be your mentor? Based on my research, you still have to go through other stuff like criminal background check, good character evaluation and useful resource assessment, etc. , and to be unanimously voted on. If he is willing to recommend you, you are more likely to get in. For example, if I am a Mason, I would not vote unfavorable of you unless something is major with you I would not break the heart of another brother especially a 32 and 70 years of wisdom. If I were you, I would take that route. Again, I am not a Mason so giving you an advice is not my intention.
If you have a good reason or choice to pick a Lodge that you think is best for you then I would give you my feedback that over a period of time, one way or another, you will develop a bonding with some if not all. You will have a relationship and friendship that could last a lifetime. You have to think once of these days are you willing to attend some of the elderly brothers’ funeral rituals as would they willing to attend your.
Yeah, regarding attending Christian Church, at first, I went because I was invited to check it out. I didn’t think I would like attending church as in the past decades I tried with other churches, and it was not enjoyable. This church is mostly performing live band Christian music and with a mixture of comedy. I had a laugh every time. Here is the thing. If I keep going to the church, over a long period of time, I might become a Christian by default. Currently, going to church as a dedication is like my heart has a door that is forcing to open while I am trying to hold it shut. When my heart is fully opened then I will become one by default or conversion and that can be scary sometimes.
You have a nice day too. I don’t know if you observe a holiday July 4. If you do enjoy the holiday. Let me know how you doing and a long journey that you are about to partake.


----------



## Howard Giang (Jul 3, 2019)

Quaesitor, since you are an non-Mason like me. I want to ask you for your opinion. I have a talent in drawing like comet books. I am thinking about making animation YouTube video with thousands of drawings. Do you think it okay if I have elements of Freemasonry in my movie? What about portraying them first as villain and back to hero, etc. . Here is an example of my sketch.


----------



## Winter (Jul 3, 2019)

Howard Giang said:


> Quaesitor, since you are an non-Mason like me. I want to ask you for your opinion. I have a talent in drawing like comet books. I am thinking about making animation YouTube video with thousands of drawings. Do you think it okay if I have elements of Freemasonry in my movie? What about portraying them first as villain and back to hero, etc. . Here is an example of my sketch.


Nobody has called out Ron Howard for his portrayal of Freemasonry on screen.  I doubt anyone is going to bother you.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Howard Giang (Jul 3, 2019)

Winter said:


> I doubt anyone is going to bother you.


Thanks Winter, I glad it is okay with all Masons. From now on, I will devote to this effort. In your opinion, should I pursue Freemasonry (at least an EA) first before considering producing an animated hand drawing YouTube movie or finishing up a science fiction novel based on the animation? Thanks.


----------



## Winter (Jul 3, 2019)

Howard Giang said:


> Thanks Winter, I glad it is okay with all Masons. From now on, I will devote to this effort. In your opinion, should I pursue Freemasonry (at least an EA) first before considering producing an animated hand drawing YouTube movie or finishing up a science fiction novel based on the animation? Thanks.


I never said everyone would be ok with your portrayal. But if you did join the Order it may change your story ideas.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Brother JC (Jul 3, 2019)

Winter said:


> Nobody has called out Ron Howard for his portrayal of Freemasonry on screen.  I doubt anyone is going to bother you.
> 
> Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic



Or The Empire...


----------



## Matt Ross (Jul 3, 2019)

Greetings brother!

I'm also here looking to expand my knowledge of the craft.


----------



## Quaesitor Lucis (Jul 4, 2019)

Howard Giang said:


> Quaesitor, since you are an non-Mason like me. I want to ask you for your opinion. I have a talent in drawing like comet books. I am thinking about making animation YouTube video with thousands of drawings. Do you think it okay if I have elements of Freemasonry in my movie? What about portraying them first as villain and back to hero, etc. . Here is an example of my sketch.



Good evening Howard,

I hope all is well.  It is of my opinion that strictly Masonic elements should only be articulated by Masons in an appropriate manner. I do not believe that it is permissible to incorperate them into artwork that is present for all to see.  There are wonderous Emblematic depictions of various artforms and sciences.  These are quite exquisite and filled with a plethora of meaning.  However, they require a trained eye and a contrite heart and are not exclusively Masonic.  

A concise answer to your question, from my prespective, is that you should refrain from using explicitly Masonic elements.  However, should most definitely express yourself through your art.


----------



## Howard Giang (Jul 4, 2019)

Quaesitor Lucis said:


> is of my opinion that strictly Masonic elements should only be articulated by Masons in an appropriate manner. I do not believe that it is permissible to incorperate them into artwork that is present for all to see.


Good morning Quaesitor, 
Thanks. The journey and interest in Freemasonry are very important to me that I would rather not produce any artwork than rather being accused of anti-Mason. 
Anyhow, I was making an evaluation/assessment about you, and want to know how you feel about Masonry in general for I cannot ask you directly. The reason was because I have not met a Non Mason in this Forum that in my opinion has been very nice to me in our communications. I also think you are not American or residing in the U.S.A. In fact, I think you are from Europe. In my opinion of the way you conveyed your writing, carefully chosen words, and felt about Masonry in general I think you would be a fine Mason. 
Anyhow, I like artworks and want to tap into one of my talents. One of my dreams is to be allowed to walk on a red carpet where the beautiful women on the sidelines are cheering for me.  
Many fine arts are required to intrigue the mind of a free thinker and invoke human emotions that eventually create curiosity among viewers to support the artworks.  Topic regarding Freemasonry alone does that. Have a nice day.


----------



## Quaesitor Lucis (Jul 4, 2019)

Howard Giang said:


> Good morning Quaesitor,
> Thanks. The journey and interest in Freemasonry are very important to me that I would rather not produce any artwork than rather being accused of anti-Mason.
> Anyhow, I was making an evaluation/assessment about you, and want to know how you feel about Masonry in general for I cannot ask you directly. The reason was because I have not met a Non Mason in this Forum that in my opinion has been very nice to me in our communications. I also think you are not American or residing in the U.S.A. In fact, I think you are from Europe. In my opinion of the way you conveyed your writing, carefully chosen words, and felt about Masonry in general I think you would be a fine Mason.
> Anyhow, I like artworks and want to tap into one of my talents. One of my dreams is to be allowed to walk on a red carpet where the beautiful women on the sidelines are cheering for me.
> Many fine arts are required to intrigue the mind of a free thinker and invoke human emotions that eventually create curiosity among viewers to support the artworks.  Topic regarding Freemasonry alone does that. Have a nice day.



Good Morning Howard,

It's not that the artwork would be considered, "anti-mason".  It's that Masonic iconography, and symbology should be introduced and discussed in the appropriate setting. By, "Masonic iconography and symbology" I am referring to the information solely found in Masonic Degrees.  This wonderful fraternity is structured in an initiatory manner. What is taught in those degrees is to be kept secret from those whom have yet to attain them.  The postulant will grow in light which each and every degree.  Keeping strictly Masonic elements out of media is important.  Please do keep in mind that I am speaking regarding strictly Masonic points/characters.  I am not referring to various artforms and sciences that are found in Masonry.  For they are not solely Masonic and any worthwhile scholar will have an in-depth knowledge of these matters before petitioning.

Secondly, It is of my opinion that we should not try and create curiosity regarding Freemasonry.  Those whom are interested in seeking further light and attaining Gnosis will seek it out.  They will grow as people and strengthen the fraternity.  Trying to bring in people whom look at the organization as solely a social club is detrimental.

Finally, I believe it is essential to reiterate a previous point.  I believe that it's wonderful that you have a passion for fine arts. You should definitely pursue it.  There are so many other wonderful subjects to delve into. Perfecting your craft is a wonderful endeavor; and is something to be respected, as well as, encouraged.

P.S: Based on your analysis, what country in Europe do you believe I hail from?


----------



## Howard Giang (Jul 4, 2019)

Quaesitor Lucis said:


> P.S: Based on your analysis, what country in Europe do you believe I hail from?


Good Night Quaesitor,
Thanks for the advice. When I am a Mason, I have to abide to Masonic orders. Until then, I am still a Non Mason. Regardless, whatever I plan to do, if I am not sure I would ask a Mason to be sure. Ask Masons or Ex Masons to review my works before producing them.
Anyhow, I would like to a mystery person that can only be unlocked in the Craft as the Craft is a mystery itself.
Unfortunately, I cannot tell exactly where you are residing because it would require me to reveal my methods of surveillance. 
Good news. Another way I can determine what your country is based on my psychic. Your avatar name in Latin means “a person is in search of light.” it also means “a person is in search of love, knowledge, and wisdom.” Your real name would shock a lot of Masons on here. You are younger than me by age. You have a beautiful English/British accent. You used a word “exquisite” quite often that reveals certain characters of you. I think you are from one of an English speaking countries. I think you are from England.
If you were to describe yourself as nearly associated with the Craft or with the Order? Have a good dream.


----------

